# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Bootstrap Table Cell Background Conditional Formatting

## KGComputers

Hello,

I've been working with Bootstrap Table created by Wenzhixin for a couple of years now and will share some of the stuff that I've learned. 

This tutorial here demonstrates how to set a Bootstrap Table Cell background similar to Power BI's Conditional Formatting feature. The post also includes the working fiddle link.



Cheers!  :Smilie:

----------

